# CSS Monitor with new drivers coming



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

For those wanting a small monitor using the new drivers.I can say this is under developmentlddude:
VWR126X
LD25X

The first Monitor using both drivers using high quality low distortion with trademarked XBL technology.
More info will be given when Bob releases it.
Over all for those who do not mind looking at the cabinets are used for now:T These are the cabinets Bob and I have used back to the release at Rocky Mountain with the original WR125s driver.So these cabinets have been around for a LONG time.

Slot port is also being done in these same cabinets 

I am doing 2 designs.
One with a lower crossover point and one with a high cross over point using the VWR driver as high as possible for that crowd:dumbcrazy:

Personally I have liked the release and control of drivers with a slot port.This showed the best in the old APEX series.

Also the rear of the cabinets use the same 4 binding posts.This makes it easy for crossover development.

More to follow:wave:


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Forgot 
The designs are for CSS no one else:clap:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice to see you Al. Will you be getting back into speaker building again?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes and no Mike.
Health says it all.
But I am going to be doing work with Bob in many areas.Just enough to give me some thing to keep my feet wet in the audio world.
Cabinets I am doing now as it fits my time frame.
I will be doing driver matching ect for Bob as I have Praxis ,LSP Cad Pro and MLSSA at my finger tips:yikes:

Bob and I have been meeting and talking for some time now.and I have seen the new drivers come to the market.Big move to let others test the drivers for data has pros and cons like Wiggins just posted on the PE forum.

But so far most have been really great with progress in measurements as well methodology.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

So are these monitors going to be sold as a finished product? Or a kit similar to the Trio subwoofer designs? Nice looking monitors btw. What is the efficiency like?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Also, wasn't a high efficiency monitor or floor standing speaker in the works at some point? Could have sworn I recall a link on the website some time ago touting a new HF speaker design.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

These will be available from CSS in kit form and possible option finished. As far as the fully finished from CSS that is up to Bob:dontknow:
First going with the Parts Express cabinets for the ease of DIY.:clap:

SPL will be posted once the designs are finished.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

pbc said:


> Also, wasn't a high efficiency monitor or floor standing speaker in the works at some point? Could have sworn I recall a link on the website some time ago touting a new HF speaker design.


Not sure on that one :dontknow:
I know that Bob has lots on the plate its just a matter of how big of plate he can handle:rofl:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

My son and I were at Bob's place on the weekend picking up my Trio12 horn kit, and got to listen to a version of this speaker. It was a larger enclosure, I think, with curved sides and ported on the front(PE box I believe). Same drivers though. The detail and clarity and soundstage were amazing! There's no other words to use. Absolutely outstanding! (found two more). We were very impressed by the driver build quality, unique engineering, and maybe most importantly, sound quality. And we had a nice chat with a very knowledgeable, passionate and super friendly guy. (thanks Bob for your hospitality). CSS has some cool things in the works that we got a little preview of too...very exciting...


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

Good to see you back at it Al! 

Hope all is well and looking forward to coming up to Victoria this summer.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Kevin.
Doing well thanks.

Time for a call to catch up I think

Ya getting the feet wet again can sure put me into a different place.I am glad Bob has allowed me to do the MT design.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Been awhile working on these and now both are finished.Bob will have both of these at the 9th Annual Vancouver Island diyFEST 2012 this weekend.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clubs-events/209401-9th-annual-vancouver-island-diyfest-2012-a.html

Kits and other info will come after this weekend.[BANANA][/BANANA]


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

VX.1 plus the VX.2 both kits are in the final works with Bob right now.
Crossovers are done for both the MT named VX.1 plus the MTM named the VX.2

Both kits are designed with the Parts Express cabinets in mind.Slot ports are used in both the VX.1 as well as the VX.2.

More info to come.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Both the VX.1 as well as the VX.2 are designed using the parts express pre finished cabinets.This does not mean you can not make the cabinets yourself.
All the info will soon be on the CSS site.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

VX.1 kits $440.00 
VX.2 kits $600.00

Both kits designed using the parts express .25cft cabinet for the VX.1 and the .5cft cabinet for the VX.2.
Or for the people who want to build the cabinets you are more than welcome to just use the same volume plus baffle size as the PE cabinets.


----------

